# Wanted: controller for better use of expression maps in Cubase



## Dominik (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi there,

I recently set up a template for some spitfire string library. I managed to load all available articulations (with KS Router) into one Kontakt instance. I then set up an expression map to control all the articulations. Well, everything works fine but to adress all the different articulations is really difficult, first of all because the library is not consistent in its list of articulations over the different sections. So one key may be Pizzicato for the one section and Spiccato for the other.

I am now searching for a solution and Hans Zimmer comes to mind. He uses some touch controller for his expression maps. Can anyone give me some hints for researching the topic more thouroughly or maby someone has some insights to share. I would be very thankful.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2020)

Dominik said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently set up a template for some spitfire string library. I managed to load all available articulations (with KS Router) into one Kontakt instance. I then set up an expression map to control all the articulations. Well, everything works fine but to adress all the different articulations is really difficult, first of all because the library is not consistent in its list of articulations over the different sections. So one key may be Pizzicato for the one section and Spiccato for the other.
> 
> I am now searching for a solution and Hans Zimmer comes to mind. He uses some touch controller for his expression maps. Can anyone give me some hints for researching the topic more thouroughly or maby someone has some insights to share. I would be very thankful.


Try locking your SF libraries to UACC keyswitch and build your expression map to that. Those are coded more or less the same across the instruments and indeed often across the various SF libraries that support it (basically anything with keyswitches that is made for Kontakt). Or you can get Babylon Waves expression maps already coded for Cubase: 








Buy Cubase Expression Maps


Buy 9000 Professional Expression Maps for Steinberg Cubase and Nuendo - supports for all major orchestra libraries.




www.babylonwaves.com





You can set up a tablet or phone to select articulations with Lemur or Touch OSC.

Audio Grocery (@A.G) is evidently also close to releasing something like his Art Pro 6 for Cubase.


----------



## Dominik (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you both. First of all, as I wrote, I have setup a working expression map already and coded that to midi controllers and not keyswitches. What I search is just a way to control it. 
What I forgot to mention is that the surface of the controller should change according to which channel ýou work on. I use many other libraries also which have other keyswitches and articulations. 

Do you know if there is a device you can program for each channel?
I mean that you don´t have a page with all articulations but only those which are active with a particular section.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 28, 2020)

Patchboard (patchboard.app) does what you are looking for. Get in touch with the developer and ask about the state of Cubase (though, it worked last time I tried).


----------



## Dominik (Feb 28, 2020)

Hans-Peter said:


> Patchboard (patchboard.app) does what you are looking for. Get in touch with the developer and ask about the state of Cubase (though, it worked last time I tried).


This looks promising. THX!


----------



## A.G (Feb 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Audio Grocery (@A.G) is evidently also close to releasing something like his Art Pro 6 for Cubase.


Let me clarify that...
The name of upcoming Articulation Editor crossing software (Cubase <=>Logic) is X-DAW Art Pro 7.
One of the iOS benefits is that X-DAW Editor can teleport the Articulations to AG Lemur Workstation which will come with AG toolkit v7. Here is a link about AG Lemur specifications.
This technology will save a lot of time for Cubase & Logic users.


----------



## Dominik (Feb 28, 2020)

Maybe I should mention that I am on Windows...


----------



## lucor (Feb 28, 2020)

Dominik said:


> Maybe I should mention that I am on Windows...


IIRC Patchboard is only working on Mac, so that would be out for you.
I'm personally using "Composer Tools Pro" by Midi Kinetics, which is a great piece of software. You'll need a tablet + Lemur for it though.


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Mar 12, 2020)

Composer Tools Pro is a Lemur controller specifically designed for the workflow of composers. We have had an expression map converter for macOS and Windows for quite some time now. 








Composer Tools Pro Expression Map Converter - MIDI Kinetics


Composer Tools Pro Expression Map Converter Convert Composer Tools Pro presets into Cubase Expression Maps - and vice versa! Free for all registered users of Composer Tools Pro. Log in to your account to download now! Note: requires Composer Tools Pro v1.1.5 or later. Windows Users: The




www.midikinetics.com


----------

